# Gafikkarte/Netzteil 6Pin PCIE und 6+2Pin PCIE ?!?!



## Andi96 (21. März 2011)

Hey, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, habe gerade ein neues NT in meinen neuen Pc reingebaut, bin mir bei der Grafikkarte allerdings nicht sicher. 
Es ist eine HD 5870 und sie hat 2 PCIE-Anschlüsse. Mein Netzteil hat aber nur einen PCIE 6+2 Pin-Anschluss, ich könnte zwar noch einen PCIE auf die 12V4 legen, aber was heißt 12V4(vierte 12V Schiene?)? Und wie ist das mit diesem 6+2 Pin PCIE, ist der irgendwie anders als der normale? Auf jeden Fall sitzt er etwas lockerer in der Grafikkarte, als der normale. Braucht die Karte überhaupt beide PCIEs? 

Sorry, dass ich so dumm frage, aber die Anleitungen geben so viel Infos raus, wie die Bildzeitung.

thx


----------



## Windows0.1 (21. März 2011)

Was hast du den für ein NT, und ja die grafikkarte braucht beide


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. März 2011)

Die Karte braucht beide PCIes!
Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. März 2011)

Um welches Netzteil handelt es sich denn? Und nein der 6+2 ist kein bisschen anders als der normale 6 polige, nur halt das man optional noch zweit weitere dazustecken kann und ja die Karte braucht beide Stecker.


----------



## Andi96 (21. März 2011)

Ich hab ein Antec TruePower TP-550 (550Watt). Okay, ich hab mich das mit den 6+2 PCIE gefragt weil er, wie gesagt etwas lockerer in der Graka sitzt, als der andere.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. März 2011)

Das NT hast doch die benötigten Anschlüsse. Wo ist das Problem?

2x 6 Pin und einer davon ist halt einer den man auf 8 erweitern kann.


----------



## Windows0.1 (21. März 2011)

Mach doch einfach einen Adapte dran und fertig


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. März 2011)

Also du hast jetzt beide Stecker drin? Dann sollte es gehen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Du brauchst nur die beiden 6 Pin, die  2 zusätzlich Pins hängen tot in der Ecke.
Sieht dann so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andi96 (21. März 2011)

Ja, korrekt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andi96 (21. März 2011)

Und 12V4 ist eine der 4 12Volt Schienen oder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. März 2011)

Andi96 schrieb:


> Und 12V4 ist eine der 4 12Volt Schienen oder?


 
Korrekt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Andi96 schrieb:


> Ja, korrekt.



Und das lässt du so, dann hast du es.


----------



## Andi96 (21. März 2011)

Danke!!!!  Dann geh ich mal off und probiers aus!  Thanks!!


----------

